# Calci-Worms info



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

I got a tub of approx 200 Calci-Worms, they came in soil.
I don't know anything about them tho, do I need to chuck in some food (what do they eat)
How long do they live?
any tips on keeping them alive for as long as possible?
what is there life cycle? (Im assuming they turn into something)

Also im not sure if im going to feed em off or try and breed em so any tips on breeding is also welcome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

They're the larvae of the Black Soldier Fly (_Hermetia illucens_). If you keep them cool, they will last longer, otherwise they will pupate and hatch into flies.

I don't think many people bother trying to breed them, they need compost-bin type setups if I remember correctly, and the adult flies are somewhat loud and annoying.

You can maybe offer them some vegetable peelings (carrot, potato etc) for food, but I'm fairly certain that's not needed, and you can just feed them off.

Best,
Paul


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

ah ok thanks. il stick em in the fridge then: victory:


----------

